# Generator / Inverter question



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Hypothetical question

Using a standard gasoline 4000 watt generator (what brand of generator type all that is not the question) it does not have an inverter capability built-in.

it does however have a 12 V output.

Can you hook up an external 12 V driven inverter and power it from the generator? 

I guess I’m trying to come up with a inverter system without having one on the generator itself this would only be used for small electronics, phones , ham radios maybe rechargeable batteries etc.

I actually have both items but the inverter I have is a 750 W HUSKY but it is at least 10 years old if not older it works fine with a drill or similar item but I don’t know if it had sensitive electronics in mind when it was built so long ago.

It is designed to work off a car battery with supplied thick cables in alligator clips I’m just not sure of the wiring coming out of a generator would be good enough to handle that or am I even crazy thinking about this idea.

Any ideas?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You have a 4000w generator that _doesn't _output 120v AC?


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

My generator does 120 no problem but not “clean” 120 produced by a generator


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

How much clean (pure sine wave) power do you need?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Your best bet if you need clean power is buy an inverter genset of the appropriate size. An old inverter connected to a battery probably isn't bad, but if it's old enough, it won't be sine-wave output.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How much clean (pure sine wave) power do you need?


Not much but from what I am reading what I am proposing it’s not the way to go.
Thank you


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Check out these three:









BESTEK Power Inverter DC 12V to AC 110V Pure Sine Wave Inverter 300W with 4.2A Dual Smart USB Ports Car Adapter







www.bestekdirect.com













BESTEK 300W Pure Sine Wave Power Inverter DC 12V to 110V AC Converter with 4.8A Dual USB Car Charger ETL Listed


BESTEK 300W Pure Sine Wave Power Inverter DC 12V to 110V AC Converter, equipped with dual USB charging ports, designed for all major brand laptops, digital portables




www.bestekdirect.com













BESTEK 1000W Pure Sine Wave Power Inverter DC 12V to 110V AC Car Inverter


BESTEK 1000W Pure Sine Wave Power Inverter DC 12V to 110V AC Car Inverter, equipped with dual USB charging ports, designed for all major brand laptops, digital portables




www.bestekdirect.com


----------



## NorthernPost (Jan 9, 2021)

your hypothetical question really does not have enough detail in it. So I'll have to make some assumptions. the first is you believe that your current generator does not produce a clean sinewave. that's where question one comes in. if you generator is an AVR ("electronic" automated voltage regulator) type and not a capacitor voltage regulator type you should be fine to run electronic equipment. Now to get back to you assumption of hooking an inverter up to the 12 volt output of your generator....... well that does not seem to be what the genset was designed for. it may put out 12 volts to charge or jump start another vehicle but generally True Sinewave Inverters can draw A LOT of amperage that the generator could not supply. So question two would be what were your plans for an inverter? like what model? How many watts? is it pur sinewave or modified sinewave. Make sure you are sure or you can toast your sensitive equipment. 
Even capacitor regulated generators which are dirty sinewave to not play well with electronic equipment. For instance my Xantrex SW4024 pure sine wave inverter does not react the same when running off of my kubota 8kw light tower which is capacitor regulated as it does off my Yamaha 6500. the issue is it does not stay in bulk charge mode very long, but defaults to float charge way before the batteries are really charged. that said the electronics in the unit are not liking the spikes or dirty power. Additionally the clock on my oven does not stay set, it likes to go into "Set Me" mode.

if your plans are to run sensitive electronics an inverter type genset is best, but don't assume you can't on a standard style generator as long as its an AVR type.

Be Well, Stay Safe


----------

